# Warren Buffett vs. Howard Buffett on Gold



## sinner (19 December 2008)

From http://www.321gold.com/editorials/russell/russell121708.html

First the Son:



> The "Oracle of Omaha," Warren Buffett, once said this about gold (thanks to Hubert Moolman for this Buffett quote):-
> 
> "It gets dug out in Africa or some place. Then we melt it down, dig another hole, bury it again and pay people to stand around guarding it. It has no utility. Anyone watching from Mars would be scratching their head."




Now Father:



> Human Freedom Rests on Gold Redeemable Money
> 
> by Hon. Howard Buffett
> U.S. Congressman from Nebraska
> ...




Ah how times they change...


----------



## ROE (19 December 2008)

*Re: Warren Buffett vs Howard Buffett on Gold*

Howard Buffett is an idealistic man, strong on principles
and cause hell for his kids including Warren 

Warren is Business oriented and look at money and business from a completely different angles from his father.

Time hasn't change , different view point.


----------

